

CryptoPHP: Analysis of a hidden threat inside popular content management systems - arb99
http://blog.fox-it.com/2014/11/18/cryptophp-analysis-of-a-hidden-threat-inside-popular-content-management-systems/

======
ecaron
Can someone tag the title [2014]?

